# Tuscany Where to stay



## Carlsbadguy (Aug 26, 2013)

Looking at a cruise from Italy next May and trying to plan a stay in Tuscany before the cruise. What towns would people recommend.  Does not have to be a timeshare.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2013)

If you haven't been to Florence, & have any interest in art, that is where you should stay. If agritourism is more your thing, Siena, or Montepulciano area has them, if religious pilgrimage, it would be hard to beat Assisi. My vote is Florence with Pisa a distant 2nd.


----------



## lizap (Aug 27, 2013)

My vote is Siena, Montepulchiano, or the northern Umbria area.  If you've never been, you do need to do the touristy things in Florence, but you can do those in a day trip.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 27, 2013)

*similar situation*

We have 8 days in Tuscany pre-cruise.  No RCI trade came through from 15 months out.  Didn't think it would, though.

We arrive in FLR, pick up rental car and spend 2 nights at Albergo Villa Marta south of Lucca, then the next 3 nights at Cappanna di Sovestro in San Gimignano.  We return the rental car, and spend our last 3 nights at a HomeAway apartment rental in Florence near Ponte Vecchio.  We will then depart via Trenitalia to board our ship, which overnights in Venice before departing for a 13 day Adriatic cruise.

Would have loved to spend time in Cinque Terre or the Montpulciano area, but decided to focus on just the above places.


----------



## lynne (Aug 27, 2013)

lizap said:


> My vote is Siena, Montepulchiano, or the northern Umbria area.  If you've never been, you do need to do the touristy things in Florence, but you can do those in a day trip.



Totally agree!!!!  Siena and Montepulchiano are our favorites.  We also did a day trip to Florence (parking there is a nightmare).


----------



## Poobah (Aug 27, 2013)

*Cruise Port*

Where is the cruise leaving from?

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## amycurl (Aug 28, 2013)

Siena and San Gimignano. I lived in Italy for awhile, and these beat Florence for me, hands down.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Aug 28, 2013)

Cruise leaves from Venice. We have been to Florence and Rome and they are also stops on the cruise. Want to visit the countryside and some winerys.


----------

